# Little Miss Sunshine



## Lili (Mar 13, 2011)

Greatest.  Movie.  Ever.

The whole thing is just beautiful, and it's like you can honestly fall in love with the characters, especially Paul Dano's character and Abigail Breslin's.  So, yeah.

Discuss.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 22, 2011)

YES. I love that film to bits. It's so messed up and wonderful. The bit with 



Spoiler



the brother realizing he's colourblind and then just _yelling_


 was fantastic.
And that ending!

I absolutely love the soundtrack, too. My housemate used to listen to it all the time and she's abroad now and I miss it ):


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 22, 2011)

That movie is _fantastic_. I can just watch it over and over. It may be one of the funniest movies I've ever seen, at the same time as it just has so much _heart_. <3


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 22, 2011)

BEST FILM _EVER_

"What is she _doing_ up there?"
"She's kicking ass, that's what she's doing!"


----------



## Adriane (Mar 22, 2011)

Hum! I may have to check this film out. :o


----------



## Espeon (Mar 22, 2011)

I liked it when I watched it but found it really difficult to sit through the first half hour or so. :x
The following portion of the film however, was abosolutely brilliant! I watched it with my mother and we just couldn't stop laughing about it afterwards.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 22, 2011)

Just rewatched the movie... definitely on my of my all-time favourites. I had an uber squish on Dwayne, awr. Also seeing Steve Carell in something serious is really cool.


----------



## Lili (Mar 24, 2011)

Dwayne is pure genius.  He was my favorite character, and felt so real.  Paul Dano is an awesome actor for that role.  Oh, and he was cute :3


----------

